# TUG Orlando get together Jan 23, 2019



## ronandjoan (Aug 15, 2018)

Once again we will have our annual TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando!  We want to see everyone there again!

Looking forward to it already!

Joan and Ron


----------



## AnnieBets (Aug 15, 2018)

Right now I’ll miss this by a week. I’ve put it on my calendar though as my travel dates may change.


----------



## Panina (Aug 15, 2018)

I miss it too. One week earlier and I could have attended.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 15, 2018)

That annual event has become a January highlight for _The Chief Of Staff_ & me, & we have it on the calendar again for next January.

Now all we have to do is snag a nice timeshare reservation for the TUG get-together week.  (We already booked a nice Vacation Village At Parkway unit for the preceding week.)

Rather than make a straight-points reservation right now, we're inclined to keep holding out till the bargains start showing up on the RCI Points web site.  That's always semi-risky, even though January is off-season in Orlando-Kissimmee.  We'll just keep waiting & keep checking RCI bargain availability (_Last Calls_, special sales on _Extra Vacation Getaways_, etc.).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 16, 2018)

I really enjoyed meeting everyone for the first time last year. Now that my husband is retired he is looking forward to coming with me this year.


----------



## kwelty (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for taking the lead on this Joan.  We hope to make it.


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2018)

We will be away that week. Could you possibly change it to January 16th? Seems to be a lot of us that can make it a week earlier.
Silentg


----------



## Panina (Aug 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> We will be away that week. Could you possibly change it to January 16th? Seems to be a lot of us that can make it a week earlier.
> Silentg


I can definitely come if January 16.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 16, 2018)

We have no plans for January so if a week earlier works for more people we are good with that date.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 21, 2018)

silentg said:


> We will be away that week. Could you possibly change it to January 16th? Seems to be a lot of us that can make it a week earlier.
> Silentg


Yes, that's true but, can you believe, we are having our family reunion that week in St Augustine!  JOin us there????


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 21, 2018)

Our annual TUGGERS meeting is Jan 23rd in Orlando this year.  Hope you can join us..


----------



## silentg (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorry we will be in Ft Myers that week.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2018)

silentg said:


> Sorry we will be in Ft Myers that week.


And we’ll be going there the following week to visit Rons aunt!!  Ah well.  We’ll miss you this year.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2018)

Will be odd if the only people who show up at Golden Corral on Jan. 23 turn out to be Ron & Joan plus _The Chief Of Staff_ & me.

I hope lots more TUG people will be there also.  Everyone always has a good time -- usually staying so late that Golden Corral brings out their dinner menu items even though we only paid for lunch.  

Regardless, it will be good meeting up with all those who attend, however few or many that turns out to be. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Panina (Oct 22, 2018)

Disappointed once again I can’t make it. Hopefully next  year the dates will work for me to get to this get together.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing people from last year and maybe some new faces too!


----------



## bluehende (Oct 22, 2018)

I haven't thought that far ahead but would love to make it.  I think it has been about 6 yrs since we have  been able to make it.


----------



## lovemyjeep (Oct 27, 2018)

My husband and I plan to attend--looking forward to meeting other TUG members


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 27, 2018)

We haven't posted very much but read the newsletter every week, have posted one resort review, preparing a second review, and will be in Orlando on January 23!  So which Golden Corral (Google says there are several in Orlando) and what time?  (We have dinner reservations already that night....)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 27, 2018)

TheHolleys87 said:


> So which Golden Corral (Google says there are several in Orlando) and what time?


2PM

Golden Corral
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando FL
(407) 938-9500

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wernickejc (Oct 27, 2018)

Well I'm putting it on my agenda and hopefully nothing keeps my wife and I away.  I live in Port Charlotte so it's just 2 hr drive for me.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 30, 2018)

We will actually be in Orlando that week from Jan 20-25, staying at The Fountains resort from BG, using the 9000 point one year trial package we purchased from BG prior to joining Wyndham.  We will add this to our calendar and try to attend.  Our young adult children are coming with us (19, 21, 24), so we may or may not be able to actually make it depending on our plans for that day.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 30, 2018)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We will actually be in Orlando that week from Jan 20-25, staying at The Fountains resort from BG, using the 9000 point one year trial package we purchased from BG prior to joining Wyndham.


The Fountains (right across the street from Vistana Villages) is on our Some Day list -- beautiful resort where we would love to snag an exchange reservation some January if we ever get the opportunity. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2018)

We will missed this gathering. God willing , we will be sailing on the new Celebrity Cruise Ship called The Edge.
To everyone at the GC, please enjoy the gathering.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 2, 2018)

I hope to someday make it to this event.  This darn thing called work keeps getting in my way. LOL


----------



## LauriBuck (Nov 6, 2018)

We'll be in Orlando the week before.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 8, 2018)

We signed up today for a timeshare reservation for the week of the Jan. 23 TUG get-together at Golden Corral.

While RCI was running its sale on points reservations, we reserved a 2BR unit at WestGate Vacation Villas, out on the west side of the Disney Gap, near Orbit One & Magic Tree, etc., checking in Jan. 19, 2019.

This will be our 1st stay at a WestGate timeshare.  Hoping for the best.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Nov 10, 2018)

ronandjoan said:


> Once again we will have our annual TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando!  We want to see everyone there again!
> 
> Looking forward to it already!
> 
> Joan and Ron


We just purchased a home in The Villages and will be able to attend for the first time. Looking forward to the meeting.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 10, 2018)

AwayWeGo said:


> We signed up today for a timeshare reservation for the week of the Jan. 23 TUG get-together at Golden Corral.
> 
> While RCI was running its sale on points reservations, we reserved a 2BR unit at WestGate Vacation Villas, out on the west side of the Disney Gap, near Orbit One & Magic Tree, etc., checking in Jan. 19, 2019.
> 
> ...



I snagged an 'Extra Vacations' week there a couple of years ago to tag onto our VV@P week. Since we were only travelling a few miles we arrived around 3pm after stalling and killing as much time as we could. Of course the room wasn't ready so we just parked ourselves in the comfy chairs in front of the front desk. At 4pm I asked about our room and again told it wasn't ready yet. Then dozens of young people in fancy dress started showing up and checking in. We found out it was a local high school prom night and many students were staying at Westgate! 

At 6 pm after being told once again the room wasn't ready I asked to speak to a manager. After a bit of a wait a young woman appeared and I told her we weren't pleased at the wait when our reservations clearly stated check-in was at 4pm.  After some checking on the computer she offered us the large half of a 2 bedroom lockout in the tower and said we could have the smaller half within an hour. We took her up on her offer and proceeded upstairs. Our room was on the top floor facing north(?) and we ended up being able to see the fireworks from all the parks every night! It was worth the wait! I don't know where all the young people stayed but we never heard them all weekend.

Take a timer if you are going to the "update". I went armed with printouts of recent sales numbers, TUG info and also complaints against Westgate and their sales tactics. We had our gift and were out in less than 90 minutes!

One of these years we'll be in Florida instead of Belize in January and we'll be able to attend the get together.


~Diane


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2018)

moonstone said:


> Take a timer if you are going to the "update". I went armed with printouts of recent sales numbers, TUG info and also complaints against Westgate and their sales tactics. We had our gift and were out in less than 90 minutes!


I think the cell phone has a timer built in.  Even so, we won't be signing up for any kind of WestGate update or sales pitch unless the freebies offered are substantial.  

In truth, we feel semi-funny about taking a WestGate reservation, mainly because of the negative opinions we have absorbed from the experiences people related right here on TUG-BBS over the years.  The late John Chase (timeos2, may he rest in peace) said the WestGate resorts & timeshare units are mostly all right.  It was the WestGate overaggressive sales practices, he said, & owner-unfriendly operational policies that griped him most about WestGate.  He called it Wastegate.  

(John Chase said a good way to get the WestGate sales weasels to quit pestering you to sign up for the old hard sell is to sign up to take their presentation on the day you'll be checking out, then just don't show up.)

We realize we're taking a chance by signing up for a week in a WestGate Vacation Villas unit.  We had planned to hold off 2-3 more weeks till the _Last Call_ bargains started showing up at RCI for the week of the TUG Golden Corral get-together, even realizing that our chances of snagging a 2BR unit would diminish week by week.  Rather than hoping for lightning to strike, we grabbed the 2BR WestGate unit while RCI was running its latest sale (which ran through yesterday).  

We're proceeding with as much open-mindedness as we can muster.  If it all goes OK, we'll say so in our TUG timeshare review & give credit where credit is due.  If not, we'll add our voices to those who have gone before, the ones who tried to warn us. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## moonstone (Nov 10, 2018)

DH signed up for the 'update' just for the freebies (I cant even remember what it was). When we sat down I confirmed with the sales guy that it was to take 90 mins and then set the alarm on my phone. The meeting went pretty fast once I pulled out my papers and told him what we had paid for our week (in 1982) and how little we paid for our points (that we had just used less than 25% of, at VV@P) several years prior. I didn't think it was high pressure at all. YMMV. The unit we had was very nice! 

~Diane


----------



## silentg (Nov 12, 2018)

Don’t want to overstep, but if there are TUG members available the week before the 23, ( 16th or 18th) could we have a Tug get together then too? It’s always nice to meet other TUG members, Is this OK Joan? You can still get together on the 23rd?
Silentg


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2018)

silentg said:


> Don’t want to overstep, but if there are TUG members available the week before the 23, ( 16th or 18th) could we have a Tug get together then too? It’s always nice to meet other TUG members, Is this OK Joan? You can still get together on the 23rd?
> Silentg


I have no problem with back-to-back TUG get-togethers. 

_The Chief Of Staff_ & I will be in town that prior week as well, so if that gets arranged, please let me know.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Nov 12, 2018)

Anyone else? Joan do you reserve a spot or just show up?


----------



## silentg (Nov 14, 2018)

January 15th is good for me. Should we get together at the same Golden Corral?
Let me know who can come.
Silentg


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 16, 2018)

AwayWeGo said:


> We signed up today for a timeshare reservation for the week of the Jan. 23 TUG get-together at Golden Corral.
> 
> While RCI was running its sale on points reservations, we reserved a 2BR unit at WestGate Vacation Villas, out on the west side of the Disney Gap, near Orbit One & Magic Tree, etc., checking in Jan. 19, 2019.
> 
> ...


Alan, I thought that was a WASTEGATE resort , will be interesting to see


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> Don’t want to overstep, but if there are TUG members available the week before the 23, ( 16th or 18th) could we have a Tug get together then too? It’s always nice to meet other TUG members, Is this OK Joan? You can still get together on the 23rd?
> Silentg


Of course


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> Anyone else? Joan do you reserve a spot or just show up?


we just show up and go to a corner


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 16, 2018)

wernickejc said:


> Well I'm putting it on my agenda and hopefully nothing keeps my wife and I away.  I live in Port Charlotte so it's just 2 hr drive for me.


We always drive over from St Augustine, which is a 2 hour drive too


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 16, 2018)

At the meeting in January of 2019, will you be deciding the get together date for the following year in 2020. I’m determined to try and make one of these


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 16, 2018)

ronandjoan said:


> Alan, I thought that was a WASTEGATE resort , will be interesting to see


We are more than a little nervous at the prospect of checking into WestGate (renamed Wastegate by the late John Chase, on account of his experience-based familiarity with what he described as owner-unfriendly practices by that timeshare company). 

Our distillation of _The Wisdom Of TUG_ as applied to WestGate is that their resorts OK & their units are nice, & it's mainly the unrelenting sales pressure that tarnishes the experience.  John Chase's more broadly negative view, as I recall, was shaped mostly by company policies that affect owners, more than by the vacation experience of WestGate exchange guests.  

However that may be, we have a measure of concern bordering on anxiety over our WestGate reservation, which we signed up for only because time was getting short & our chances for snagging a 2BR reservation were shrinking for our desired January week.  

So, for 26*,*500 RCI points (+ exchange fee), we took the 2BR unit at WestGate Vacation Villas before it disappeared.  (Later, after the 45-day window opened for _Last Call_, etc., we did spot some available non-WestGate units.  Too late.  We lost our nerve & did not wait that long to commit, thus ending up with WestGate.  So it goes.)   

We'll show up & check in with as positive an attitude as we can muster & after our WestGate week we will write up as even-handed & honest an account as possible to send in to the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section.  (Depending on the freebies offered, we might also sign up for the old hard sell, WestGate style.  We'll see.)  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Panina (Dec 16, 2018)

AwayWeGo said:


> We are more than a little nervous at the prospect of checking into WestGate (renamed Wastegate by the late John Chase, on account of his experience-based familiarity with what he described as owner-unfriendly practices by that timeshare company).
> 
> Our distillation of _The Wisdom Of TUG_ as applied to WestGate is that their resorts OK & their units are nice, & it's mainly the unrelenting sales pressure that tarnishes the experience.  John Chase's more broadly negative view, as I recall, was shaped mostly by company policies that affect owners, more than by the vacation experience of WestGate exchange guests.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine trades into Westgate every winter for two week.  He likes it there so he never goes to other Orlando resorts.  He says it’s not fancy but nice, clean and has everything he needs.


----------



## silentg (Dec 17, 2018)

Just say no, no, no and unplug the phone in your timeshare.
We look forward to seeing you. We are going on January 15th!
Silentg


----------



## silentg (Dec 18, 2018)

silentg said:


> Just say no, no, no and unplug the phone in your timeshare.
> We look forward to seeing you. We are going on January 15th!
> Silentg


Just to clarify we are going to Golden Corral on January 15 at 2 pm. Not to Westagte.
Silentg


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 18, 2018)

We will be going to Golden Corral for he scheduled TUG get-together 2PM on Jan. 23. 

If there's a separate TUG event there on Jan. 15 at 2PM, we'll plan on going to that also. 

Let us know. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## breezez (Dec 18, 2018)

AwayWeGo said:


> We are more than a little nervous at the prospect of checking into WestGate (renamed Wastegate by the late John Chase, on account of his experience-based familiarity with what he described as owner-unfriendly practices by that timeshare company).
> 
> Our distillation of _The Wisdom Of TUG_ as applied to WestGate is that their resorts OK & their units are nice, & it's mainly the unrelenting sales pressure that tarnishes the experience.  John Chase's more broadly negative view, as I recall, was shaped mostly by company policies that affect owners, more than by the vacation experience of WestGate exchange guests.
> 
> ...


I would never buy one of them, but I book them often when II has $99 platinum deals.   We only use of 2-3 days for the weekend.   I have never had much of an issue with sales department.    They ask once and objection handle once and then let you go.   They typically call phone you have given them midweek to see how things are going and then try one last time.   The resorts are generally nice.   Not as nice as some of Wyndham's newer stuff, but for $99 I am not complaining.   The last two times I was in a Westgate in Orlando, I booked a 1 bedroom but was upgraded to 2 bedroom at resort for no additional costs.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Dec 21, 2018)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We will actually be in Orlando that week from Jan 20-25, staying at The Fountains resort from BG, using the 9000 point one year trial package we purchased from BG prior to joining Wyndham.  We will add this to our calendar and try to attend.  Our young adult children are coming with us (19, 21, 24), so we may or may not be able to actually make it depending on our plans for that day.



Checked in with Mrs Hitch, aka the boss, and she very much wants to meet fellow TUGGERs so we have added this event to our calendar for Jan 23 and plan to be there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 23, 2018)

We haven’t eaten at Golden Corral for a number of years, so we have some questions. Isn’t it a fixed price, since it’s a buffet? Do you pay on entry or exit? We might come early to eat and then enjoy meeting with y’all — have dinner reservations but not until 8:30, so a late lunch will be good!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Dec 23, 2018)

TheHolleys87 said:


> We haven’t eaten at Golden Corral for a number of years, so we have some questions. Isn’t it a fixed price, since it’s a buffet? Do you pay on entry or exit? We might come early to eat and then enjoy meeting with y’all — have dinner reservations but not until 8:30, so a late lunch will be good!



You pay upon entry, fixed price buffet style with a few options IIRC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 23, 2018)

HitchHiker71 said:


> You pay upon entry, fixed price buffet style with a few options IIRC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Dec 23, 2018)

We will be there on  Wednesday January 16th at 2 pm.
Same Golden Corral as last year.


↑


Golden Corral
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando FL
(407) 938-9500


----------



## stanleyu (Dec 23, 2018)

TheHolleys87 said:


> We haven’t eaten at Golden Corral for a number of years, so we have some questions. Isn’t it a fixed price, since it’s a buffet? Do you pay on entry or exit? We might come early to eat and then enjoy meeting with y’all — have dinner reservations but not until 8:30, so a late lunch will be good!


be sure to ask for the senior's discount -- if you're old enough!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 23, 2018)

silentg said:


> We will be there on  Wednesday January 16th at 2 pm.
> Same Golden Corral as last year.
> 
> 
> ...


That's the place, but the event is set for the following week -- 2PM Jan. 23, 1019.

If there's going to be a separate event a week ahead -- i.e., 2PM Jan. 16, 2019 -- that will be great.  

So far the Jan. 16 has been talked about as a possibility, but (far as I know) Jan. 16 is still not definite. 

If that's changed & Jan. 16 is now officially set also (along with Jan. 23), let us know & we'll be there for both events. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 24, 2018)

stanleyu said:


> be sure to ask for the senior's discount -- if you're old enough!



LOL! We are!


----------



## EZ-ED (Dec 25, 2018)

We are going to try and attend both events.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 25, 2018)

stanleyu said:


> be sure to ask for the senior's discount -- if you're old enough!


I am so old that youngish & middle-age women hold doors open for me.  

It seems like only yesterday I was a studly guy. 

Now I'm just a kindly older gentleman.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2018)

Wishing everyone that can attend and wanted to attend this function a Very Happy New Year.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 30, 2018)

There is a non-zero chance that I’ll be at my dad’s in the Villages around this time and might be able to make this event!


----------



## EZ-ED (Jan 19, 2019)

Sorry we missed the 16th get together, we did not want to chance passing on our bad colds. We will also miss the 23rd as we plan to cut our trip short and pay the UA rebooking fee to get home. I am worried that airports may start shutting down and I don't want to be stuck in Florida when we have an upcoming cruise leaving San Francisco in a month. Maybe next year.


----------



## eclapham (Jan 19, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> Once again we will have our annual TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando!  We want to see everyone there again!
> 
> Looking forward to it already!
> 
> Joan and Ron


Hi Joan, am interested to join you at the annual Tug get together - what time and where?  Thank you, Elizabeth.


----------



## eclapham (Jan 19, 2019)

eclapham said:


> Hi Joan, am interested to join you at the annual Tug get together - what time and where?  Thank you, Elizabeth.


I noted in one of the notes that it is at 2 pm 8707 Vineland Ave.. will try to be there.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 19, 2019)

eclapham said:


> I noted in one of the notes that it is at 2 pm 8707 Vineland Ave.. will try to be there.


Yes, would love to see you.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 20, 2019)

We are en route via I-10, arriving in Orlando tomorrow afternoon. Looking forward to meeting everyone on Wednesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 20, 2019)

EZ-ED said:


> Sorry we missed the 16th get together, we did not want to chance passing on our bad colds. We will also miss the 23rd as we plan to cut our trip short and pay the UA rebooking fee to get home. I am worried that airports may start shutting down and I don't want to be stuck in Florida when we have an upcoming cruise leaving San Francisco in a month. Maybe next year.


Sorry we won't see you


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 21, 2019)

*Hello to everyone who can come Wednesday to Golden Corral on Vineland. We’ll be in a corner area and we’ll have a small poster.  *

*On your nametag, please include your TUG sign on name and where you are from too.  Also our tradition has been to change places every time we get a new plate so we get to meet everyone.*

*Really looking forward to seeing you.*
*  Ron and Joan*
*To find us more easily, check our photo and Alan and Carol’s on our BLOGPOST*
* https://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/*


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 23, 2019)

Enjoyed meeting those we got to talk to, sorry we had to leave early and didn’t get to meet everyone! Looking forward to next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Jan 23, 2019)

Any photos?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry we couldn’t make it today!  Turned out today was the best weather day of the week and so we headed to Clearwater beach for the entire day.  Hope everyone had a great time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 23, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Enjoyed meeting those we got to talk to, sorry we had to leave early and didn’t get to meet everyone! Looking forward to next year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to meet you and that you could join us....we had an unusually LONG time together tonight so you would  not "normally" have been leaving early.  Have a great year!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 23, 2019)

silentg said:


> Any photos?


Twenty one people tonight - photos along tables like you had -- will be posted


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 23, 2019)

What parameters set the date for each year? Is it the 4th Wednesday of January, or something else?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 23, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> Twenty one people tonight - photos along tables like you had -- will be posted



Next year January 15, 2020


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 24, 2019)

ronandjoan said:


> Next year January 15, 2020



Thanks! Noted on our calendar.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 27, 2019)

We were thrilled to have 19 attendees last Wednesday at our annual TUG get-together at the Golden Corral.  We met at 2 p.m. and had a back room to ourselves.  THE TALKING NEVER CEASED!!!!! from 2 p.m. to 9:30 p.m., thus, staying longer than we ever had before.  About half were returning friends so there was a lot of catching up to do as well as sharing more and more timesharing information. Several were not TUG members yet but still came to share.   It was good to see everyone.

The following came this year  (by TUG sign-in name and first names – I hope I got everyone correct!)

Jan M.     and Jim

TheHolleys87 Mike and Carolyn

 VV813 -  Vicky

Ronandjoan – Ron and Joan

Debbie and Mike

Paul Chen

AwayWeGo – Alan and Carol

Regatta333 – Eve and Tom

Dreamin Betty and John

WendyES Wendy and Bill

Smilelynn – Becky


Oh no, I see I do not have everyone in the photos – we were so busy moving around to new places, and one did not take……..


We’ll look forward to seeing everyone next year on January 15, 2020.


----------



## silentg (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow that’s just so great!


----------

